# ASK DBSTALK: 921 DVI HDCP on/off? now/when?



## Doody (Dec 17, 2003)

my plasma will take DVI in, but won't currently talk HDCP.

someone over at AVSForum said that DISH has not yet flipped on the encryption bit, so nothing is being encrypted. this means that everybody with DVI-capable displays that don't talk HDCP can use the 921's DVI output.

but....

(A) is that gentleman right? is that true for all HD content and premium channels and PPV?

(B) has anybody asked them what their plans are on turning on encryption, and if so, in what cases are they planning to turn it on? for everything via DVI? only for stuff > 480i? only for HD? etc.

tia,
doody.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Don't look for them to turn it on until the FCC or their programming partners tell them that they have to. E* has always been fairly good about allowing you to view and/or copy anything they offer and I don't see them changing that policy unless they are forced to.


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

Doody said:


> has anybody asked them what their plans are on turning on encryption, and if so, in what cases are they planning to turn it on? for everything via DVI? only for stuff > 480i? only for HD? etc.


This question was asked, I think during a technical chat, and DISH's answer was that they would not turn on encryption until they were forced to do so by licensing.

--- WCS


----------



## Doody (Dec 17, 2003)

interesting data, gents. thank you!

it would suck to buy a 921, use it for a month and then have them flip the HDCP bit on everything!

there are HDCP cards available for my plasma (pioneer 50" with a card slot), but i'm not gleeful about any of them yet and are hoping something better comes down the pike.

doody.


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

Doody said:


> interesting data, gents. thank you!
> it would suck to buy a 921, use it for a month and then have them flip the HDCP bit on everything! there are HDCP cards available for my plasma (pioneer 50" with a card slot), but i'm not gleeful about any of them yet and are hoping something better comes down the pike.


Well, they seem to be putting all the necessary things in place to activate HDCP when required, so they'll still be able to offer those premium pay-per-views, or whatever. It seems to me that until HDCP is common to a LOT or receivers and monitors, it makes no sense to turn it on and eliminate the majority of potential viewers, especially if it's an expensive pay-per-view already.

--- WCS


----------

